
Major Cloud, CDN Providers Join Secure Routing Initiative - jjoachim3
https://www.darkreading.com/perimeter/major-cloud-cdn-providers-join-secure-routing-initiative/d/d-id/1337458
======
throw0101a
Has anyone implemented MANRS? Did you use a particular tutorial or
documentation that you can recommend to learn more about it?

~~~
jjoachim3
I did not implement it myself but here's a link to an Implementation Guide,
developed by the community:
[https://www.manrs.org/isps/bcop/](https://www.manrs.org/isps/bcop/)

